# Lap Pancreatectomy with lap Spleenectomy



## brownie (Aug 25, 2013)

I found an open procedure code for both Pancreatectomy with Spleenectomy- but cannot find a Lap code that encompasses both?  Any tips on how to code this or info to lead me in that direction would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## haridallas (Aug 25, 2013)

*see this*

http://www.ethicon.com/sites/default/files/EES_Reimb_2012_Splenectomy.pdf


----------



## brownie (Aug 26, 2013)

*Lap pancreatectomy with spleenectomy*

Thank you for reply-

I did see the unlisted spleen code 38129 and the lap spleenectomy 38120.
The pancreatectomy on the list are all  open procedures- that was the dilemma for me. 

Is there a lap code for the surgeon that includes both- or are those doing the procedures using unlisted- and if unlisted code which one?


----------



## AWright421 (Aug 27, 2013)

There aren't any Laparoscopic Pancreas codes. We use 48999, pancreas-unlisted, and base the fee off of the equivalent open code.


----------

